# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى القصص والروايات >  >  سلسلة قصص أعقل المجانين

## جنون الذكريات

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

يسرني أن أضع لكم 

سلسلة قصص أعقل المجانين 

بهلول" أبا وهب"


إن شاء الله في كل مرة سأضع لكم قصة من قصصه

هذه القصص تحمل الكثير

في طياتها 

التشويق
العظة والعبرة
الطرافة

----------


## جنون الذكريات

() القصة الأولى ()

×_× بهلول ينصح الرشيد ×_×

قيل لبهلول ، وهو على قصبته : أجب هارون الرشيد فجاء على قصبة الى ان بلغ اليه ، فسلم عليه الرشيد فاجابه.

قال الرشيد: كنت مشتاقا اليك ؟
بهلول: لكني لم اسم اليك .
قال: عظني يا بهلول.
قال: وبما اعظك ، هذه قصورهم وهذه قبورهم!
قال: زدني فقد احسنت.
قال: ايما رجل اتاه الله مالا و جمالا وسلطانا فانفق له ماله وعف جماله وعدل في سلطانه كتب في خالص ديوان الله تعالى من الأبرار.
قال الرشيد: احسنت احسنت يا بهلول كيف انت مع الجائزة .
قال: اردد الجائزة على من اخذتها منه، فلا حاجة لي فيها .
قال له : يا بهلول فان يك عليك دين قضينا.
قال: يا أمير هؤلاء اهل العلم بالكوفة اجمعت ارائهم على ان قضاء الدين بالدين لايجوز.
قال: يا بهلول فنجري عليك بما يقوتك ويقيمك.
فرفع بهلول طرفه الى السماء وقال: يا امير انا وانت من عيال الله. محال ان يذكرك وينساني.
فاسبل هارون السجاف ومضى.

قيل وانشا بهلول يقول:

توكلت على الله وما ارجو سوى الله
وما الرزق من الناس بل الرزق من الله

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ليش كذا ما تردون لا تخلوني اهون 

 من هو بهلول ؟ 


كان الخليفة العباسي ( هارون الرشيد) حريصًا كل الحرص
على الملك العضوض بحيث كان يتخذ الذرائع في القضاء على مخالفيه
وإزاحتهم عن الطريق مهما كلف الأمر. وكان محبوب قلب المؤمنين
آنذاك الإمام موسى الكاظم(ع) على رأس هؤلاء المخالفين، حيث كان يشكل خطرًا كبيرًا على هارون الرشيد حاول الرشيد جاهدًا في كسب تأييد 
علماء المسلمين المبرزين وإقناعهم بالفتاء بخروج موسى الكاظم (ع) ومروقع عن الدين،وبذلك يمهد ارضية المواجهة مع الإمام (ع)

ولما كان البهلولمن علماء ذلك الوقت أراد هارون الرشيد اجباره على التوقيع في ورقة اصدر فيها امر بقتل الامام الكاظم (ع)
ذهب بهلول الى الإمام (ع) وأخبره بذلك وطلب منه أن يهديه سبيلاً للخلاص من هذه الورطة، فأمره الإمام (ع) أن يتظاهر بالجنون ليكون في امان من سطوة هارون.

تظاهر البهلول بالجنون، وكان بهذه الذريعة يهزأ ويطعن بالنظام الحاكم بلسان الكناية ، والمزاح !!

اسم بهلول * هذا الرجل العظيم * وهب بن عمرو والبهلول اسم يجمع خصاله الحسنة التي كان يتصف بها فقد كان جميلاً وفكهًا.

كان البهلول يتصف بصفتين:

الاولى موقعه العلمي والاجتماعي. الثانية قرابته من هارون الرشيد.

وهاتان الخصلتان كانتا السبب في عدم تورعه من هارون الرشيد وعماله، حتى انه كان يدخل عليه في أي وقت يشاء ويتكلم بما يريد!!
فكان مصداقا للقوول " المؤمن يجاهد بسيفه ولسانه" 
فلنسايره في طريقه، ولنستمع لحلو كلامه لنزيح به عن ابداننا
الاتعاب ونهون علينا بقصصه الصعاب.

 انتظروا القصة الثانية

----------


## جنون الذكريات

القصة الثانية 

 العمل لوجه الله 
العمل لوجه الله تعالى
مر البهلول يوماً بمسجدٍ _لم يتم بناءه بعد_ في محلة من محال بغداد ليطلع على بناءه ،

فلما رأى المسجد لم يكترث بشكل بناءه وزخرفة جدرانه وسقفه وفببته ، وكأنه يخبيء شيئاً في نفسه،

ثم إنه نظر من خارج المسجد إلى لوحة خشبية كبيرة معلقة على جدار المسجد مكتوب عليها: مسجد السيد جمال.

والشيخ جمال هذا ،رجل يحب الشهرة ويحب أن يطلع الناس على افعال البر التي كان يقوم بها ،

وكان البهلول يعرف ذلك تماماً .

غرق بهلول في تفكيره بالمسجد ولوحته وإذا به قد أحس بثقل يدٍ على كتفه ،

فلما التفت رأى الشيخ جمال وهو مبتسم، وقد حدق النظر إليه ابتدره بهلول قائلاً (السلام عليكم).

قال البهلول: "إنه مسجد كبير وحسن البناء ".

خطا الشيخ جمال إلى الأمام وساير بهلولاً ، ثم قال ( أسأل الله القبول).

قال بهلول_ وكأن شيئاً قد لفت نظره _: اريد أن أسألك عن شيء لا أدري أسألك عن ذلك ام لا ؟".

قال الشيخ" لا بأس عليك، سل فاني أرج أن أملك لسؤالك جواباً مقنعاً".

حرك بهلول رأسه وقال : "طبعاً أنه كذلك" ، الا أنه بعد ذلك مكث قليلاً ثم قال:"لمن بنيت هذا المسجد؟".

لم يكن الشيخ يتوقع مثل هذا السؤال ، ومكث يفكر قليلاً فخطر على ذهنه أن بهلولاً رجل مجنون ،

ولا ينبغي العجب من المجنون أن يسأل مثل هذا السؤال،فاجابه قائلاً: "وهل يكون بناء المسجد لغير الله؟!".

قال البهلول:"نعم،نعم الأمر كما تقول ، لن يترك الله عملك بلا أجر ، إنه لن ينسى أجر ذلك أبداً".

لم يتكلم الشيخ جمال بعد ذلك شيء لأنه لم يفهم ماذا يريد البهلول منه بالضبط ،

لذا اخد يخطو خطوات متواصلة حتى ابتعد عن بهلول .

وفي صباح الغد علا صوت الشيخ جمال بالصيح امام المسجد الذي بناه بحيث يسمعه كل من يمر بالمسجد،

وهو يقول:"أيها الناس ،اشهدوا على ماقام به بهلول أنه يدعي تملك هذا المسجد............... أيها الناس.........".

وكان الحق في ذلك مع الشيخ جمال ، فان اللوحة كان مكتوب عليها" مسجد بهلول" لذا اصاب الشيخ جمال 

الدوار في رأسه من شدة الصدمة، وبح صوته من كثر الصياح ، ذلك أنه لم يخطر على باله يوماً مثل بهلول 

يأتي يوماً ويكتب اسمه على لوحة المسجد الذي بناه الشيخ،

فكيف تجرأ بهلول على مثل هذا العمل ؟لكن مع ذلك، فقد كان الشيخ يخبىء لهيب غضبه، ويهدىء نفسه بما 

يخطر على باله بأن بهلولاً رجل مجنون ، لكن سرعان مايجيب به نفسه ،فيقول:"إن للجنون حداً أليس

يعلم الناس من بنى المسجد ، فقد سمعنا بكل مايــــصدر عـــن المجانين إلا مثل هذه الاعمال ،آه ........

إنه يريد أن يكون المسجد باسمه ، لكني سوف اعطيه درساًلن ينساه لن يجرأ بعده على مثل ذلك أبدا...........

سوف ا ريق ماء وجهه امام الناس".

اجتمع عمال بناء المسجد حول الشيخ جمال ليستمعوا لما يقول،

واذا به صاح فجأة بصوت عالٍ وغضب :"هلموا بنا لنبحث عن بهلول كي نعطيه درسا

ً لا يتجاسر بعده على حقوق الأخرين ".

ذهب هو مسرعاً وتبعه بعض عمال البناء الذين كانوا يتحينون الفرص للهروب من العمل ،

قائلين للشيخ :"نحن معك ياشيخ للبحث عن بهلول".

توجه كل منهم إلى جهه ،فلم يستغرق البحث عن بهلول أكثر من ساعة حتى عثروا عليه، فجاؤا به إلى المسجد،

وكان يسبقهم في ذلك الشيخ جمال الذي استولى عليه الغضب ، فلما واجه الشيخ جمال بهلولاً وجهاً لوجه_

وقد كادت عيناه تخرج من الحدقتين _ صاح بصوتٍ عالٍ:"أيها المجنون، ماحملك على مافعلت ؟".

نظر بهلول إلى من حوله ،وقال بسكينة:"ومافعلت؟".

حدق الشيخ جمال بوجه بهلول،وقال:"إنك لن تجرأ على الاعتراف بذنبك امام الملأ ،أليس كذلك؟"

أجابه بهلول وهل أذنبت ؟وماهو ذنبي؟".

تضاحك الشيخ جمال والغضب قد استولى عليه ، فأشار بيده إلى لوحة المسجد، وقال :" وهل يجرأغيرك 

أن يكتب اسمه على لوحة مسجد بناه غيره؟".

ألقى بهلول ببصره إلى لوحة المسجد ثم صرف نظره وكأنه لم ير شيئاً ذي بال، وقال بهدوء:"إن كنت تريد بذلك 

هذا _وأشار إلى اللوحة _فأني فعلت".

أخذ غضب الشيخ يزداد لحظة بعد اخرى حتى صاح ببهلول :"هل أنت بنيت المسجد لتكتب اسمك عليه؟".

رفع بهلول رأسه _مرة أخرى_إلى لوحة المسجد وأجـــــــــاب : إني لم ابن المسجد ،لكنني كتبت اسمي عليه".

أمسك الشيخ جمال بهلولاً من تلابيبه والتفت إلى الحاضرين ،وقال:"انظروا ،إنه يعترف بذنبه ،إنه أعترف

ارتفع صوت الحاضرين بالكلام ،فكل منهم تراه يقول شيئاً ،لكن بهلولاً لم يرعوي لكلامهم،

وأشار اليهم بيده أن سكتوا ،فسكتوا وسكت الشيخ جمال، وتجددت لبهلول الجرأة على رد الشيخ 

وقال:"أيها الشيخ ،أسألك عن شيء أحب أن تصدقني فيه".

قال الشيخ :" ولماذا الكذب".

قال بهلول:"بالأمس التقيت بك في هذا المكان وتكلمنا قليلاً ، ثم سألتك :لمن بنيت هذا المسجد؟

قلت :أريد به وجه الله ".

تبسم بهلول وقال بصوتٍ عالٍ :" تقول لله! فهل الله يعلم بأنك أردت وجهه أم لا؟".

أجابه الشيخ بغضب:"مع أني لاأريد إطالة الكلام معك ،اقول : نعم ،إن الله يعلم بذلك ،

كي لاتكون لك الحجة علي عند القاضي ".

سكت بهلول هنيئة ليلفت بذلك اللأنظار إليه ،ثم قال:"أيها الشيخ ،إن كنت قد بنيت هذا المسجد لله فلا يضر عليك

أن يكون باسمك ام بأسم غيرك ،لكن اعلم أنك قد أردت بذلك وجه غير الله،نعم أردت بذلك الشهرة، 

فقد احبطت بذلك أجرك ".




لقد ألجم بهلول الشيخ بذلك فأسكته ،واستحسن الحاضرون جواب بهلول،ولم يتكلم أحد بعده بشيء.

قال البهلول_وهو يمشي مشياً تقاربت خطاه_ للشيخ جمال : أريد أن أرفع اللوحة

التي تحمل اسمي من على المسجد".

أراد الشيخ أن يقول شيئاً لكن الكلمات تلكأت على شفتيه فسكت.

خطا البهلول خطوات نحو اللوحة لكنه رجع والتفت إلى الحاضرين قائلاً:" أرد ت بذلك الكشف عن حقيقة،

وهي أن تعلموا أن العمل أن كان لوجه الله تعالى فلا يضركم مايكون رأي الناس فيه مادام الله هو المطلع

على حقائق الأمور " ثم انصرف ليرفع اللوحة التي كتبها باسمه"

----------


## جنون الذكريات

القصة الثالثة

 استشارة العاقل والمجنون 

كان البهلول وعلى عادته يمشي يومًا في أزقة بغداد ، فلقيه رجل تاجر، فقال لبهلول:أريد استشارتك في أمر التجارة.
قال بهلول وكان بيده خيزران ضرب بها كفه الأخرى بهدوء : ومالذي عدل بك عن العقلاء حتى اخترتني دونهم ؟ ثم مكث هنيئة : حسنا ، مالذي أردت استشارتي فيه ؟
قال التاجر- ولم يزل ريفع عينيه من يدي بهلول- : أن عملي التجارة، فأردت شراء متاع احتكره ثم أبعه لمن يدفع لي فيه ثمنًا باهضًا ..

ضحك بهلول حتى بان ضرساه وقال : ان أردت الربح في تجارتك فاشتر حديدًا وفحمًا.


شكره التاجر على ذلك وانطلق إلى السوق ، ثم فكر في كلام بهلول جيدًا فرأى أن من الأفضل أن يأخذ بكلامه فاشترى حديدًا وفحمًا وأودعهما في المخزن ، حتى مضت عليها مدة مديدة ولا زالا على حاليهما في الخزن، ولما احتاج التاجر إلى ثمنهما وكان قد ارتفع تلك الأيام سعرهما ، باعهما بأفضل الثمن ، وربح عليهما ربحًا كثيرا..

لكن وللأسف أيها الأصدقاء الأعزاء، أثرت هذه الثروة على سلوك رجل قصتنا التاجر كما تؤثر غالبصا على سلوك الكثيرينمن الناس عند ثراهم ، حيث تجدهم يفقدون صوابهم ويتغير منطقهم وسلوكهم فتراهم ينقلبون من هذا الوجه إلى ذاك الوجه.

وهكذا كان التاجر فقد اغتر بنفسه غرورًا عجيبًا حتى لم يكن يعدّ للناس وزنا، وأخذ يتحدث هنا وهناك عن عقله وذكائه وفطنته.

وذات يوم مر التاجر ببهلول، لكن التاجر لم يعر هذه المرة لبهلول أهمية ، ولم يشكره على ما اشار اليه سابقًا بل أثار بوجه بهلول الغبار وسخر منه وقال (( أيها المجنون ، مالذي أشتري وأحتكر ليعود علي بالربح ))

ضحك بهلول وقال : اشتر ثوما وبصلا وأودعهما في المخزن ..

خطا التاجر خطوات ثم رجع إلى بهلول وقال بلغة الغرور والعجب: (( عليك أن تفتخر بمشورة تاجر موفق وشهير مثلي إياك ))

لم يجبه بهلول بشيء وبهت لجهل التاجر وغروره.

رصد التاجر لشراء الثوم والبصل كل ما يملك من أموال وذهب صباح الغدج إلى السوق لشرائهما على أمل ربح الكثير ببيعهما..
وبعد أن مضت أشهر على البصل والثوم وهما في المخزن جاء التاجر وفتح ابواب المخزن 
وهو لايعلم ما ينتظره من خسران مبين فوجد الثوم والبصل قد تعفنا ونتنا حينها
ضرب التاجر على أم رأسه وصاح (( ياللخيبة ياللخسران )).

لم يكن أحد يرغب في شراء مثل ذلك البصل والثوم المتعفنين، بلا لابد من رميه في المزابل لأن رائحته النتنة انتشرت في كل مكان ، مما اضطر التاجر أن يستاجر عدة نفر ليحملوا هذا المتاع الفاسد إلى خارج المدينة ويدفنوه في الأرض.
امتعض التاجر من بهلول وزاد حتقا عليه وغضبا لأنه فقد رأس ماله بسبب بهلول وأخذ يبحث عنه في كل مكان حتى عثر عليه ، فلمآ رآه أخذه التاجر بتلابيه وقال: (( أيها المجنون ماهذا الذي أشرت به علي لقد أجلستني بساط الذلو المسكنة ))
خلص بهلول نفسه من التاجر وقال " ماذا حدث؟ "

قص التاجر على بهلول-وصوته يرتعش من شدة الغضب - ماجرى له .

سكت بهلول عن التاجر هنيئة ثم قال له (( لقد استشرتني أولا فخاطبتني بخطاب العقلاء فأشرت عليك بما يشيرون ، لكنك لما أردت اشتشارتي ثانيا خاطبتني بخطاب المجانين فأشرت عليك بمشورتهم ، فاعلم ان ضرك ونفعك مخبوئان تحت لسانك ، إن خيرُا فخير وإن شرًا فشر ))

أطرق التاجر إلى الأرض وهو لم يحر جوابا فتركه بهلول وانصرف عنه..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

القصة الرابعة 

 ثمن الجنة 

مرت زبيدة زوجة هارون الرشيد الخليفة العباسي ببهلول وهو يلعب مع الصبيان
ويخط على الأرض باصبعه، فلما رأت زبيدة ذلك تأملت فيما يصنع ثم قالت : ماذا تفعل؟
قال بهلول للصبيان وهو يخط تراب الارض باصبعه ( لاتهدموا البيت الذي بنيته )
ثم التفت الى زبيدة وقال: اما ترين اني مشغول ببناء البيت؟ 
أرادت زبيدة مساعدة بهلول الا انها كانت تعلم انه يرفض ذلك 
تأملت زبيدة ثم قالت (( اراك تبني بيتا جميلا يليق بالعظماء ، وها انا ارغب في شرائه منك ))

أجابها بهلول وهو منكس راسه للارض يخط على ترابها باصبعه ( هذا البيت ؟ نعم ، ابعه اياك)

نظرت زبيدة الى الخطوط المعوجّة التي رسمها بهلول على الارض وقالت: اشتريت منك هذه الدار فكم يكون ثمنها ؟؟؟
قام بهلول على قدميه وسوى ظهره وقد كانت بيده عصا اشار بها الى الصبية وقال : (( بالف دينار لي ولهؤلاء الذين اعانوني في بنائها ))

اشارت زبيدة الى أحد خدمها وقالت (( اعطه الف دينار )) ثم انصرفت عنه .
أخذ بهلول الداننير وكانت سككا ذهبية وقسمها بين الفقراء فلم يبق في كيسه دينارا واحدا..

مضت على هذا الحدث عدة ايام وذات ليلة راى هارون الرشيد في المنام امرا عجيبا راى كانه يساق الى الجنة فلما بلغ ابوابها قيل له : هذا قصر زوجتك زبيدة فلما اراد الدخول منعوه من ذلك .
وفي صباح اليوم التالي قص هارون رؤياه على علماء قصره فقالو له(( سل زبيدة عما فعلت من البر؟ )) فلما سالها اخذت تفكر في العمل الي استحق اجله قصرا في الجنة فلم تتذكر شيئا سوى انها اعطت بهلول الف دينار وقصت خبرها في ذلك على هارون.

أدرك هارون ضرورة البحث عن بهلول ليشتري منه بيتًا البيت الذي ليس له في الدنيا قرار لكنه يكون في الاخرة قصرا مشيدا فاين بهلول ؟؟

خرج هارون من قصره ومعه احد اقربائه يبحث عن بهلول فوجده في احدى ازقة بغداد جالس وحوله عدة صبيان وهو يخط تراب الارض باصبعه 
حاول هارون التظاهر بعدم الاكتراث ببهلول فقال : ((ارى اقرب اقربائي يلعب مع الصبيان ويبعث باصبعه على التراب ))
اجابه بهلول وهو يخط اصبعه الارض : (( نحن نتمتع بما رزقنا الله في هذه الدنيا ةها انت تراني مشغولا بيت على ارضه الله لكي ابعه ))

قال هارون بكل سرور وصوته يرتعش: ليس قصور الملوك كالبيوت التي انت مشغول ببنائها ، إلا اني مع ذلك او في شراء احدها ..

رفع بهلول اصبعه من التراب ووضعه نصب عينيه ثم اغمض احدى عينيه واخذ ينظر الى اصلعه بالعين الاخرى ، ثم اشار الى الارض باصبعه وقال: هل تشتري مثل هذا البيت 
؟؟؟

جثا هارون على ركبتيه الى جانب تلك الخطوط التي رسمها بهلول وقال (( رضيت بهذه الدار واني قد اشتريتها منك ))
نظر بهلول لهارون نظرة تامل ثم هزا منه ضاحكا وقال (( ثمن هذه الدار باهض جدا ))

قال هارون وهو يتظاهر بعدم المبالاة بضحك بهلول : كل ما تعلقت به رغبتنا واردناه لا يصعب علينا الحصول ليه وان كان ثمنه باهضًا ))

ّذكر بهلول آلاف الاكياس من الذهب والبساتين الكبيرة والاموال الطائلة قيمة لتلك الدار



سكت هارون حتى اتم بهلول كلامه والغضب قد استولى عليه لان ا طلبه بهلول لم يكن بالشيء القليل فانه لو جمعت ثروات جميع الاغنياء وتكدست على بعضها لم تبلغ
معشار ما طلبه بهلول ثمنا لداره.
فما هو اللغز الكامن في كلام بهلول ومايريد من ورا ذكره هذا الثمن الخيالي ؟

اراد هارون ان يعرف سر ذلك و لذا قال: لقد بعت عين هذه الدار من زبيدة بثمن اقل من ذلك بكثير فقد بعتها منها بالف دينار ولما اردت شرائها منك اراك تقول قولا شططا ؟؟

نهض بهلول من الارض وبعثر ما كان قد رسمه على الارضباطراف اصابع قدمه وقال : ليعلم الخليفة ان بينه وبين زوجته زبيدة فرقا شاسعا فان زبيدة اشترت وهي لم تر و انت رايت وتريد ان تشتري)) ثم عاد مرة اخرى يلعب مع الصبيان ..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

القصة الخامسة 

 أبو حنيفة وبهلول
كانت دار أبي حنيفة في أحد محال بغداد القديمة ، وكان جماعة من طلاب العلوم الاسلامية يقصدون هذه الدار يوميا للحضور في درس أبي حنيفة الذي كان يعقده فيها وفي احد الايام دخل بهلول دار ابي حنيفة وجلس في غرفة الدرس .
فسح الحاضرون المكان لبهلول عندما رأوه يدخل لكنه جلس عند الباب ثم مدد إحدى رجليه وثنى الأخرى وأخذ يستمع الى ابي حنيفة .

كان لأبي حنيفة طلابا كثيرين جدا بحيث كان يعدون أستاذهم من اعلم علماء بغداد

تكلم ابو حنيفة وقال : (( اعلموا ان جماعة من المسلمين _ يقصد بذلك الشيعة_ يعتقدون أن ابليس يعذب يوم القيامة بالنار واني اخالف ذلك ))

قل احد التلاميذ وقد أسند ظهره الى جدار الدار (( ايها الشيخ ، ماهو دليلك على ما تقوول؟؟ ))

قال أبو حنيفة - بعد ما سعل قليلا - : (( نعم ، ان ابليس مخلوق من النار وجهنم هي النار فكيف تحرق النار نفسها ؟؟ )) >>>>>>>>  جدوب لاتصدقونه

أخذ الجالسون ينظر أحدهم بوجه الآخر لكن لم يجرأ احدهم على التفوه بشيء.
أخذ أبو حنيفة - كالفارس المنتصر في الميدان - ينظر إلى الحاضرين نظرة عجب وغرور ، لكنه لم يغفل عن بهلول الذي كان واضعا يديه تحت ابطيه وينظر الى ابي حنيفة نظرة هادئة..
استأنف أبو حنيفة الكلام - بعد فاصل قليل- فقال (( الأمر الآخر الذي لا ارتضيه وهو ما تعتقده هذه الطائفة من المسلمين حيث يعتقدون بأن الله تعالى لاتمكن رؤيته اذ كيف يكون الشيء موجودا ولا يمكن رؤيته ؟))

قطع أبوجنيفة كلامه هنيئة ليرى مدى تاثير ماذكره على الحاضرين ، لكن هذه المرة كان السكوت مخيما على المجلس  أكثر من السابق.

قال أبو حنيفة بصوت أعلى : (( أيها الناس ، انهم يقولون بان الله تعالى خلق كل شيء ومع ذلك يعتقدون بأن الناس فاعل مختار في فعله وهذا يعني الجمع بين الجبر والاختيار وهما مستحيلان عقلا ,............. ))

قال أحد الحاضرين (( ماهو رايك في ذلك ياشيخ ؟؟ ))
مر أبو حنيفة يده على ناصيته ثم قال : (( اعلمو ان كل شيء في رايي هو من الله تعالى وان الانسان غير مختار في افعاله ... ))

عرف ابو حنيفة ان كلامه اثر في قلوب الحاضرين وانه تمكن من إقناعهم بأفكاره وكان يحب أن يفصح عن عقائئده أكثر لولا حيلولة ما حدث له ي مجل الدرس ، فإنه فوجئ بحجر اصاب جبينه فأدامه ، وبذلك زالت افكاره واضطرب المجلس ، التفت الحاضرون الى بهلول وهم يتساءلون (( لماذا فعل بهلول ذلك ؟؟ )

دار جماعة من المقربين لابي حنيفة ببهلول والغضب يتطاير من اعينهم دون أن يجرأ احدهم على اهانته لقرابته من الخليفة، فإنه لو ككان احد غير بهلول فعل بابي حنيفة ذلك لم يكن يخرج من المجلس سالما بل كان ينهك من الضرب من قبل أتباع أبي حنيفة .

نظر أبو حنيفة لبهلول وهو " ابو حنيفة" واضع يده على الجرح والغضب قد استولى عليه ، فقال : (( لأشكونك إلى الخليفة )) فأجابه بهلول بكل هدوء (( وانا اذهب معك ايضا ))
قال ابو حنيفة- وهو متعجب من كلام بهلول - لمن حوله : (( اذن اشهدو لي عند الخليفة بذلك )).

خرج بهلول من دار ابي حنيفة وكأنه لم يسمع أو يفعل شيئا ودخل ابو حنيفة بعد ساعة مجلس الخليفة وهو معتصب الرأس، فلما رآه الخليفة تعجب من ذلك لعلمه بمكانه ابي حنيفة في بغداد وماله من أتباع. 

أخذ أبو حنيفة يشرح للخليفة ما حدث ، امتعض الخليفة من فعل بهلول، فأصدر أمرا بإحضاره على الفور .
أسرع الشرطة في البحث عن بهلول لكنهم ثمة بحث يسير عثروا عليه وهو في طريقه للقصر.

ولما حضر بهلول - وآثار السكينة عليه - المجلس صاح به الخليفة (( لم شدخت رأس هذا العالم الجليل؟)) سوى بهلول رداءه على كتفيه ثم قال: (( لم افعل ذلك ))

قال ابو حنيفة وهو يتلكا في الكلام وقد وضع يد على راسه : (( كيف... كيف تدعي ذلك ؟؟ ايها الظالم إن لي شهودا ))
قال بهلول: (( قل لو سمحت ماهو الظلم الذي صدر مني ؟؟ ))

قال ابو حنيفة : (( شدخت راسي بحجر وهذا الالم في راسي لم يكد ينفك عني )) 
ثم التفت الى جملة من تلامذته وقال : (( اتشهدون بذلك ؟؟ ))
قالوا : نعم 

قال بهلول : (( اتدعي الألم في رأسك ، أين هو إذن أرنيه ؟؟ )) 
هزأ أبو حنيفة به وقال (( وهل يرى الألم لكي أريكه ؟ ))  صادووه

قال بهلول : (( إذن ليس للألم وجود وانت كاذب في دعواك لأنك تعتقد ان الشيء مالم تمكن رؤيته فهو غير موجود ))
وضع أبو حنيفة يديه على رأسه متحيرا من جواب بخلول وقد التفت الى تلامذة أبي حنيفة وقال : ان الحجر لا يمكن أن يؤذي أستاذكم )))
أخذ تلامذة ابي حنيفة ينظرون مبهوتين ماذا سيفهل ابو حنيفة وماذا سيقو ؟! لكن بهلول لم يمهل ابا حنيفة في الجواب فقال : ان الانسان من تراب والحجر من تراب
فكيف يمكن ان يؤذي التراب التراب ؟؟))

ادرك ابو حنيفة ان بهلول يريد بذلك حربا العقيدة شعواء لا هوادة فيها فاخذت ترتجف اطرافه واعضاءه كم يرتجف من شدة البرد .

سوى بهلول رداءه مرة اخرى وقل لهارون : (( يعتقد ابو حنيفة بان الانسان غير مختار في افعاله فلا ذنب لي لانه في نظره غير مختار في ما فعلت ))

بهت هارون من جواب بهلول ولم ينطق بشيء ..
بقي ابو حنيفة ذ وهو يلوم نفسه خجلا وقد نكس راسه الى الارض ولسان حاله (( ان كل ما نزل بي هو مما جنيته على نفسي ))  يستاهل ..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السماك و الخليفة 

تغيرت أجواء قصر الخليفة يوم العيد حيث الخوان الكثيرة والأطعمة المتعددة والشراب المنوع . 

كان كل من يدخل القصر ذلك اليوم يأكل ويشرب ويقضي وطرا بالفرح والسرور، وكان الخليفة في تلك الأيام - أيام العيد - غارقا في غروره وتباكر ، وهو يعطي ويهب الصلات
والأموال الكثيرة لمن يحب ويريد.

كان هارون الرشيد جالسا على عرشه وإلى جانبه زوجته زبيدة ، وهي جالسة

أيضا على كرسي مرصع بالجواهر وهما يلعبان الشطرنج ، والى اسفل منهما الخوان والموائد التي ملئت وغاصت بالأطعمة والاشربة الكثيرة والمتنوعة وكان جميع من حضر المجلس في فرح وسرور.

وقد حف المجلس خدم كثيرون وفي ايديهم موائد الطعام ، حتى إذا خلت إحدى تلك الموائد وضعوا أخرى مكانها.

دخل بهلول يوم العيد قصر الخليفة ، فطلب هارون منه الجلوس على مائدة الطعام
لكنه رفض وجلس ناحية من المجلس، وفي تلك الاثناء دخل البواب فقال : يا أمير المؤمنين، في الباب سماك يطلب إذن الدخول عليك ..

أجابه هارون وهو ينظر إلى طاولة الشطرنج (( ماذا يفعل السماك هنا وما يريد منا ؟ فإنه لا بد أن يكون الآن على نهر دجلة ))

قال البواب : (( انه جاءكم بسمك سمين ويرد أن يصل إلى خدمتكم بنفسه ))

أجاز هارون للسماك الدخول ، لأن ذلك اليوم كان عيدًا ويدخل فيه الناس على الخليفة يهنئونه به . 

فلما دخل السمّاك وقدم ما جاء به من سمك إلى هارون تعجب هارون كثيرا فإنه لم كين ير من قبل ذلك اليوم مثل ذلك السمك في حجمه .

عظم السماك هارون وهو ينتظر الأجر على ذلك لينصرف ، فأمر هارون للسماك بأربعة آلاف درهم أجرا على ذلك السمك ..
اعترضت زبيدة على المبلغ الذي أعطاه زوجها هارون للسماك وقالت : (( ألا تعتقد أن ما أعطيته السماك كان أكثر مما يستحقه ؟ ))

نظر هارون لزبيدة وقال : (( لماذا تعترضين على عطائنا ؟!))
أجابته زبيدة : (( ان هذه الايام ايام عيد ياتي فيها الوجوه والاعيان والقادة واعضاء الدولة، وهم يرجون منك الصلات والعطاء وها انت قد اعطيت لهذا السماك مثل هذا المبلغ، فانك لن تستطيع ان تعطي احد اقل مما اعطيته للسماك ، والا قالوا : لم يقم امير المؤمنين لنا وزنا ، بل لسنا عنده بمنزلة سماك ))

الهى هارون نفسه بالشطرنج وذهنه مشغوول بما قالت زبيدة، ولما عرفت زبيدة ان لكلامها وقع في نفس هارون عاوت الكلام فقالت : (( إن الأمير يعلم جيدا انه لو اراد العطاء بمثل هذا المبلغ لم يبق في الخزينة شيء ))

بقي هارون اسير فعله وهو لا يعلم ما يفعل ، قال (( وكيف استطيع ان استرد ما وهبته، فانك تعلمين ان ذلك يضر بسمعتي ))
فكرت زبيدة ثم قالت : (( ان سمح لي امير المؤمنين ان افصح ما يختلج في ذهني ونسي افصحت به))

فاجابها قائلا : (( قولي فإني أحب ان اسمع ما تقترحيه ))

قالت : ادعو السماك واساله / اذكر سمكه ام انثى ))

قال هارون : ((فان اجاب بأنه ذكر او انثى ما ينفعنا ذلك ؟ ))
قالت : (( ان قال :ذكر هو قل : انا لا أحب الذكور من السمك ، وان قال : انثى قل : لا احب الاناث من الاسماك، ثم استرجع ما وهبته اياه بهذه الذريعة )).

كان بهلول قريبا من الخليفة وزوجته وسمع حوارهما ، فقال : (( ايها الامير ، اترك السماك وشأنه ، ولا يخدعك هذا الكلام ))
لم يعتن هارون لكلام بهلول، لأنه كان يحترم زبيدة زوجته كثيرا ، فأمر باحضار السماك .

رجع السمك فرحا الى داره وقد علق على ما اخذه من الدراهم الامال الطويلة العريضة وانه ماذا يفعل بها ، واذا به كذلك حتى نودي من خلفه : أن ارجع الى القصر فان الامير امر باحضارك.

نعم ايها الادقاء ، حضر السماك بين يدي الخليفة فسأله ما اقترحت عليه زبيدة ، فقال : (( هل السمك الذي اصطدته من الذكور أم من الإناث؟ ))

تبسم السماك - وهو مبهوت لما سمع- إذ ماذا يمكن أن يقول وهل يمكن ان يعرف احد ذكور السمك من إناثه ؟
اقترب في هذه اللخظات بهلول >> ايوا . من السماك وهمس بكلمات لم يسمعها احد غير السماك ثم انصرف عنه وقال : (( ان هذا السمك ليس من الذكور ولا الاناث انه من الخناثى )) تعجب هارون من جواب السماك وبقي مبهوتا لما أعجبه من ذكاء السماك، فأراد أن ينتهز الفرصة في إمتهان زوجته فقال للسماك : احسنت احسنت بما اجبت . ثم امر له باربعة آلاف درهم أخرى.

طل السماك الاذن بالانصراف ، فأذن له الرشيد بالانصراف ونظر الى زبيدة نظرة ازدراء وسخرية ..

كانت صرتا الدراهم في يد السماك وكان قد هم بالخروج فإذا بدرهم منها سقط على الارض انحتى السماك لياخذه من الارض ، فرأته زبيدة وقالت لزوجها : (( انظر جشع هذا الساك بيده ثمانية الاف درهم ومع ذلك لايتمكن من التجاوز عن درهم واحدمنها ))

أمر هارون باحضار السماك مرة أخرى ليأخذ مافي يده من الدراهم .

قال بهلول لهارون : (( اتركه وشأنه )) فلم يعر لكلام بهلول أهمية وتغافل عنه كأنه لم يسمع شيئًا وأمر باحضار السماك فلما رجع السماك قال هارون بغضب : (( بيدك ثمانية آلاف درهم فاذا سقط واحد منها انحنيت لتأخذه )).

أدرك السماك بأن هارون يريد استرجاع ما وهبه اياه، بأي حجة فانحنى أدبا ثم قال : (( اني اريد بذلك تقدير الأمير لأن على أحد وجهي هذا الدرهم آيات من الكتاب العزيز وعلى الوجه الآخر منه اسم امير المؤمنين، فإن تركته داسته الاقدام وكان ذلك اهانة لكتاب الله ولإسم أمير المؤمنين ))

أعجب هارون كلام السماك فأمر بأربعة آلاف أخرى له ، ثم نهض من كرسيه وسوى ظهره ثم قال لبهلول :((يقول الناس بأنك مجنون ، لكني أشد جنونا منك ، فقد نصحتني بترك ما فعلت مع السماك فلم أقبل منك، وأخذت بكلام هذه المرأة )).

----------


## جنون الذكريات

دجاجة مشوية تبيض 

 دجاجة مشوية تبيض 

كان في قديم الزمان على طريق الهند - بغداد- منزل ينزله المسافرون ليضعوا عنهم عناء السفر فيه ساعات معدودة، وايضا ياكلون ويشربون فيه ليكملو فيما بعد سفرهم ، فكان يأتي صاحب المنزل الى المسافرين بما يشتهون ويقدم لهما ماعنده من الطعام والشراب.

وفي ليلة من ليالي الشتاء الطويلة قصد هذا المنزل مسافر معه بضاعة جاء بها من الهند ليبيعها في بغداد، وبعد أن أودع المسافر متاعه عند صاحب المنزل وخلع ملابسه ليستريح ، ساله صاحب المنزل (( ماذا تشتهي من الطعام ؟))
قال : (( اني جائع جدا ائتني بما عندك فاني قاصد بغداد في الغد صباحًا ))
قال :(( عندنا دجاجة مشوية حشوناها بالبيض ، لتكون لذلية ومقوية فهل تحب أن آتيك بها ؟)) 
قال المسافر : (( نعم هاتها سريعا فإني جائع جدًا ))

وبعد دقائق حضر الطعام وأكل المسافر بشهية لا توصف ، ثم ذهب إلى المكان المعد لاستراحته ، فما وضع رأسه على الوسادة حتى أخذه النعاس فنام سريعًا ، وأخذ التعب يجر أذياله بهدوء عن بدنه .

ولما استيقض صباحا مبكرا توضا ثم توجه الى القبلة ليصلي صلاة الصبح، وبعد صلاة الصبح حمد الله تعالى على ان رزقه يوما جحديدا الى عمره ليرى العالم ويتزود الى اخرته ثم القى ببصره الى صاحب المنزل ليحث عنه فلم يجده، دقق النظر وكرر الطلبب عنه فلم يعثر عليه ثم ذهب الى محل استراحة صاحب المنزل فلم يسمع حسيسًا ولم يجد فيه أحدًا .
فلم يجد بدً من مناداته ناداه بصوت عال فإذا بالصدأ يرجع اليه بالخيبة .

انه لابد من الحركة باتجاه بغداد وبأسرع وقت ممكن خوفا من مشاكل الطريق التي لم يحسب لها أحد حسبانا ، ومن جهة أخرى يريد أداء ثمن عشائه ومنامه الى صاحب المنزل ليخرج عن ذمته، فكم يجب عليه ان يدفع؟ وهل يمكنه الانتظار اكثر ام لا ؟ لايعلم احد ذلك ، لانه لا احد يجيب نداءه..

وأخيرا صمم على الرحيل لكنه كان ينوي أداء ثمن صضاحب المنزل عند عودته من بغداد .

نعم أيها الاصدقاء ، ذهب مسافرنا متوجها نحو بغداد فلما نزلها مكث فيها اشهرا تمكنى خلال المدة التي مكث فيها من بيع متاعه ، ثم اشترى بثمنه متاعًا آخر ليتجر به ، وكان على أهبة الاستعداد للعودة إلى وطنه.

وذات يوم توجه الى بلاده ، فوصل الى موضع محط الرحال اعني المنزل الذي نزل فيه قبل سنة فلما دخل لم يكن صاحب المنزل يعرفه ، فتعشى تلك الليلة وذهب الى فراشه لينام على امل ان يدفع الدين الذي في ذمته عند الصباح . فلما اصبح صلى صلاة الصبح ثم توجه الى غرفة صاحب المنزل ليدفع له ثمن مبيته ومأكله ، لكنه صادفه في الطريق فقال له : (( كنت ذيفك في السنة الماضية حيث كان طريقي من هنا فنزلت عندك وكان لك في ذمتي مبلغ اريد ان ادفعه اليك ))

فسأله صاحب المنزل وهو متعجب : (( وعن ماذا ؟ ))
تبسم المسافر ثم أخذ يقص عليه خبر مبيته في العام الماضي كان صاحب المنزل رجلا محتالا وفي الوقت نفسه
في غاية الجشع والطمع وهذه فرصة ثمينة لم يرد التفريط فيها فكر مع نفسه قليلا فخطر بباله ان هذا المسافر يمكنه دجفع ثمن باهض ازاء مبيته فطمع فيه ، فقال بعد هنيئة (( ان عليك ان تؤدي الف دينار قفي هذا الوقت )) ثم استانف كلامه بلين ولطف قائلا (( طبعا اني احتطت كثيرا في ذكر هذا المبلغ وضبطه فاني اخاف ان اكون مدينا للاخرين ))

بهت المسافر لما سمع بهذا المبلغ واذا به صاح بصوت عال : (( ماذا تقول ؟ الف دينار.. هل جننت؟))

قال صاحب المنزل (( لاتغضب فاني حسبت حسابا دقيقا فان احبت اخبرتك كيف بلغ حسابك ذلك..))

قال المسافر : (( قل فإني أذني صاغية لما تقول ))

قال صاحب المنزل : (( هل جئت في العام الماضي الى هنا واكلت دجاجة فيها ستة بيضات ام لا؟ ))

قال: ((نعم ))
قال: (( لو كانت تلك الدجاجة حية ، وكنت قد وضعت تلك البيضات الستة تحتها ، لخرج من كل بيضة فرخ صغير ، ثم إني لو جعلت تحت تلك الفراخ الست بعد ان يكبرن ستة بيضات اخرى و هكذا اكرر ذلك الى هذا اليوم لكان عندي عددا من الدجاج مايبلغ قيمته الف دينار )) ثم جدد صاحب المنزل انفاسه وقال: (( هل عرفت الآن ما تلطفت به عليك ، فإني لم آخذ منك اجرة مبيتك وطعامك لهذه المرة ))

قال المسافر * بعد سكوت طويل* بصوت عال : (( انك حقا لمجنون ))

نعم ايها الاصدقاء لقد ازداد الشجار ولاخلاف بين المسافر وصاحب المنزل ووصل حدًا ارتفعت فيه أصواتهما واجتمع حولهما جماعة من المسافرين ، وكلما حاول المسافرون حل النزاع بينهما لم يتمكنوا من ذلك، وأخيرا اتفقوا على أن يذهبوا الى سيد قوم ذلك المكان ويأتو به ليحل النزاع .

وبعد مدة يسيرة جاء سيد القوم واستمع دعوى المسافر وصاحبه ، لكنه وعلى خلاف ما كان يتوقع الكثير من الحاضرين حكم لصاحب المنزل ؟، وقال للمسافر : (( اعطه الألف دينار )) ولمّا علم المسافر أن بعناده لا يتمكن من حل النزاع فقط بل يمكن ان ينجر امره الى ضربع وإهانته، حينئذ نكس راسه الى الارض وانصرف مفكرا في عاقبة امره ، وهو يقول ( الهي اعني ).

كلنا يعلم أن الله تبارك وتعالى لا يترك من توسل اليه عند حاجته بل يدبر امره حيث شاء ، من هنا اعترض المسافر الذي كان غارقا في التفكير رجل وقال له : (( اني اعرف رجل يمكنه ان يخلصك من ورطتك .))

رفع المسافر رأسه وقال: (( اين هو ؟ ))
قال : (( انه في بغداد قريب من هذا المكان فاني عازم على الذهاب الى بغداد لأجيء به إلى هنا)).
ظل المسافر ينتظر من ياتي ويحل مشكلته ، فانه لي هناك طريق سوى الصبر . ذهب هذا الرجل ووعد المسافر بالرجوع في اقرب فرصة ممكنة، ومن ثم ركب فرسه وتوجه نحو بغداد مسرعًا .
ولما وصل بغداد سال عن بهلول ، فقيل له انه في المسجد ، دخل المسجد وسلمن على بهلول ثم قص عليه خبر المسافر المسكين.

استأجر الرجل لبهلول فرسًا واستصحبه الى موضع المنزل المذكور ، فسار سيرًا حثيثًا حتى وصلا قريبا من المنزل قال بهلول للرجل: (( انزل واذهب مسرعًا ، ثم قل لهم : بان قاضي بغداد في الطريق وقد وعدني بالمجيء عن قريب ))

نزل الرجل وفعل ما أوصاه بهلول به ، فأخذ الحاضرون ينتظرون قدوم القاضي.
لم يمض وقت طويل على مجيء القاضي الذي لم يكن سوى بهلول >> ايوى ... وحيث ان احدا من الحاضرين لم يكن يعرف بهلول لم يحصل الشك لاحد انته هو القاضي حقا ام لا !!
ولما دخل بهلول استقبله سيد القوم وصاحب المنزل وادخلوه معززا محترما الى المنزل.
ولما جلس بهلول في الموضع الذي اعدوه له قال: (( قصوا الخبر فاني عازم على العودة الى بغداد سريعا لقضاء ما ينتظرني من أعمال ))
تكلم صاحب المنزل وشرح الحال بسرعة ثم قال : (( فهل يعطيني حضرة القاضي في الحق في ذلك أم لا ؟ ))
تنفس بهلول نفسًا عميقًا ثم قال : (( إني اعتذر منكم جميعا خصوصا من سيد القوم وكذلك من صاحب المنزل ))
قال سيد القوم وصاحبه : (( لماذا يا حضرة القاضي ؟))
قال بهلول : (( اعتذر من التأخير في المجيء ، فاني مضافا الى عمل القضاء مشتغل بعمل الزراعة ، وقبل أن آتيكم بساعة جاءني عمال مزرعتي وطلبوا مني بذرا ليزرعوا القمح وحيث اني كنت قد سمعت ان بذر القمح لو فار بالماء الحار يزرع ثم يعطي ثمرًا كثيرًا ، فاشتغلت بوضع القمح بالماء الحار ، ولذلك فاني اعتذر من التأخير ))

ضحك سيد القوم مما سمعه من بهلول وقال في نفسه : (( انه لقاض مجنون اذ هل يمكن وضع بذر القمح في الماء الحار وتفويره ! ))
وضع صاحب المنزل * الذي اصابه الدوار في راسه * يده على شاربه وقال : (( ان هذا لشيء عجاب ))

قال بهلول : (( كلا كلا لا عجب في مثل بلد تحتضن دجاجة مشوية البيض ثم يخرج بعذ لك منها الفراخ فلا عجب اذن من بذر القمح الذي يفور بالماء الحار ان يعطي ثمرا ))
فلما سمع الحاضرون جواب بهلول اعطو الحق للمسافر ، وخاف سيد القوم ان ينكشف امره بتآمره مع صاحب المنزل وحاول ان يدفع عن نفسه الشبهة ، فقال : (( الحق مع القاضي ، اذ كيف يمكن للدجاجة المشوية ان تحتضن البيض ويخرج منها فراخًا ؟! ))

نكس صاحب المنزل رأسه الى الارض من دون ان يتفوه بشيء وبذلك تخلص المسافر المسكين من هذه الورطة ودفع ثمنا يسيرا ازاء مبيته وعشائه .

ثم توجه بهلول الى بغداد راجعًا ، وكان في ذلك عبرة ودرسا لكل من وسوست له نفسه بخداع الآخرين من المغفلين .

----------


## جنون الذكريات

* أي الملابس أفضل 

كان هارون الرشيد يبث عيونه وجواسيسه في المجتمع ليأتوه
بأخبار مخالفيه وليكون على علم من عقائدهم ومذاهبهم.

وذات يوم وشي ببهلول إليه بأنه من اتباع ومحبي الامام موسى الكاظم (ع).

وحي أن هارون الرشيد كان على حذر شديد من الامام الكاظم (ع)
وأنه كان يسعى دائما لمعرفة شيعته ومحبيه للقضاء عليهم ، ولما جاءه خبر بأن بهلولا من شيعة الامام قرر إحضاره وإنزال العقوبة به ليكون عبرة
للآخرين.

ولما احضر بهلول إلى القصر وقف أمام هارون - الذي كان الغضب مستوليًا عليه - فقال له هارون : (( سمعت بأنك من شيعة ومحبي موسى بن جعفر وأنك تسعى في خلافي ))

؟؟؟؟؟ شتتوقعوون يقول بهلول و ماذا سيحذ له؟؟؟؟؟؟















سكت بهلول ولم يتكلم بشيء ، وكان هذا السكوت مؤذيًا لهارون ومثيرًا لغضبه أكثر قال هارون : (( تظاهرت بالجنون لتفر عن عقوبتنا لكني لست بتاركك ))

قال بهلول : (( ما كنت تفعل إن كنت صادقًا فيما تقول ؟ )) كان هارون يتوقع من بهلول أنه بعد التهديد يقول شيئا يظهر به تظوره من الامام الكاظم (ع) ، لكنه فوجئ بما سمعه من بهلول ، وصمم هذه المرة أنزال العقوبة ببهلول ، ولكن أي نوع من العقوبة يمكنها إنزالها ببهلول الذي كان من أرحام الخليفة هارون من جهة وانه قد اشتهر بين الناس ان بهلولا مجنون من جهة آخرى ، فلا يمكن إنزال أشد العقوبة به ، لأنه بعقوبته سيقول الناس بأن هارون لم يقدر إلا على المجانين .

وعليه ، فأخذ هارون يفكر في طريقة لعقوبة بهلول ، وأخيرا أمر بخلع ملابس بهلول وألبسه ما يسرج به الفرس ثم أمر بوضع لجام على فمه  وأخذوا يدورون به في المدينة ،؟ ولما عادو ببهلول إلى القصر وأجري في حقه امر الخليفة كان وزير هارون في القصر، وحيث ان الوزير لم يكن يعلم خبر بهلول وانه لماذا يفعلون به هكذا قال : (( ماذا فعل بهلول ؟ ))

لم يجبه أحد بشيء، قام هارون من كرسيه ونفض رداءه بغرور ثم وقف
أمام بهلول وقال : (( ألم تسمع ما قال وزيرنا ، أجبه إذن ))
التفت بهلول إلى الوزير بكل وقار وسكينة ولم يبدو على وجهه آثار الانزجار من الخليفة ، ثم قال (( دعاني أمير المؤمنين وسأل مني شيئا فأجبته جواب الحق ، فخلع أمير المؤمنين لأجل ذلك ملابسه الغاليه وأهداها إلي ))  عفية عفية هذا بهلول ،، ولو

نعم أيها الأصدقاء لقد تغير وضع مجلس الخليفة بسماع هذا الكلام فلم يتمالك الجميع انفسهم من شدة الضحك بما فيهم هارون فإنه ضحك ضحكًا كثيرًا .

وبعد لحظات هدأ المجلس ثم أمر هارون بخلع ماعلى بهلول من السرج
واللجام ، وأمر بإحضار خياطه الخاص، وقال له : (( إهد اليه افضل ماخطته بي منم الملابس))
لكن وقبل أن يأتمر الخياط بأمر الخليفة قال بهلول : (( لا حاجة لي بملابس الخليفة )) ثم لبس ملابسه البالية وخرج من القصر ..

وشكرا*

----------


## جنون الذكريات

التاجر والعطار 

مر بهلول يوما بإحدى أزقة بغداد فرأى رجلا غريبًا قد أسند
رأسه إلى الحائط وهو يبكي..
وقف بهلول عنده وسأله: (( علام تبكي ؟ ))
قال الرجل: (( لاتسألني عن ذلك فانك تؤلمني ، وها أنا أعوذ بالله من ظلم بعض الناس لي )).

وضع بهلول يده على كتف الرجل، وقال : (( إن معاذنا جميعًا هو الله تعالى، لكن قل لي ما حدث لك وما هو سبب بكاؤك ؟ ))

أخذ الرجل - بعد أن رأى إصرار بهلول للتعرف على خبره ، عسى ولعله
يتمكن من حل مشكلته- في قص الخبر على بهلول فقال: (( إني رج تاجر جئت هذه البلاد ومعي بضع دنانير اتجر بها ، وحيث اني كنت اخرج
للتجول في المدينة خفت على الدنانير من الضياع أو السرقة ، فأخذت صرة الدنانير وأودعتها عند رجل عطار في السوق )).

جرت دموع الرجل وأخذته العبرة ، ثم أخرج منديلا مسح به دموعه ،

وقال : (( كنت اعتقد صلاح الرجل ، فإن ظاهره غرّني لما عليه من سيماء الصالحين ، لكن ... ماذا جرى لي بسببه ؟! ))

حاول بهلول تسكين آلامه ومواساته ثم قال له: (( إعلم أني قادر على استرداد أمانتك من العطار بكل سهولة ، فلا تغتم لذلك أبدًا ))

وهكذا تمكن بهلول من أخذ عنوان العطار من التاجر ، وقال له بعد ذلك : (( سوف اذهب غدا صباحا إلى محل العطّار فإن استطعت أنت فاذهب قبل الزوال بساعة ))

سأله التاجر وقال : (( ماذا أقول وماذا أفعل ؟ )).

قال : (( إذا جئت إلى العطار لاتتحدث معي أبدا كأنك لاتعرفني وقل للعطار : جئت استرد منك أمانتي )) وهكذا ودع التاجر بهلول على أمل الحصول على ما استودعه عند العطار..

وفي صباح اليوم التالي ذهب بهلول قبل الزوال بساعة الى العطار فقال له : (( كنت قد نويت السفر الى خراسان ))

قال العطار- وهو يريد التعرف على نوايا بهلول بسرعة -: أرجو ان يكون سفرا موفقا

قال بهلول : (( وانا ارجو ذلك ايضا ، لكن الذي جاء بي اليك امر اقلقني كثيرا ))
حاول العطار التظاهر باتخاذ موقف مواسي، فقال: (( ما الذي أقلقك ؟ ))

قال بهلول : (( عندي مقدار من الجواهر ما يعادل قيمته الثلاثين دينارا ذهبيا ، أريد إيداعها عند شخص امين فان رجعت من سفري سالما استرجعتها ))
تشاغل العطار عن بهلول وأخذ ينقل متاعه من موضع إلى آخر ويتظاهر بعدم المبالاة بهذا المال والإعراض عن الدنيا ، لكن بهلولا اخذ يراقب حركات العطار وسكناته لعلمه بما يجري في قلبه ، وان ذهنه منصرلاف الى كيس الجواهر الخيالي فقط وفقط ، قال بهلول : (( طبعا اني سالت اهل البلد عن امانتك فحصل لي الاطمئنان بذلك ، لذا جئت لاودع هذه الجواهر عندك ))
ارتعش صوت العطار من شدة الفرح، لكنه حاول التظاهر بالعتدال فقال: (( اتمنى ان اكون عند حسن ظنك ))

القى بهلول بصره الى خارج الدكان فراى التاجر ياتي من الطرف المقابل الى محل العطار ، فاخرج بهلول ما معه من جواهر وهي في الكيس فوضعها امام العطار فلما رآها العطار اخذت ببصره وازداد شوقا الى رؤيتها.

لكنكم يا اصدقاء تعلمون ان الكيس خال من الجواهر ، لكن ماذا كان في الكيس ؟ !
نعم ، ان الكيس زجاج مرضوض ورمل ناعم لاشيء آخر وفي هذه الأثناء دخل التاجر وقال : (( جئتك استرد منك وديعتي ))
خاف العطار من أن ينكشف أمره أمام بهلول لأن ماعنده من مال التاجر
لايعد شيئا أمام الجواهر التي كانت لبهلول، لذا صاح العطار بخادمه قائلا : (( وديعة هذا الرجل في الموضع الفلاني إذهب شريعا وائت بها )).

أخذ العطار وديعته وخرج من الدكان وتبعه بهلول حيث خرج هو أيضا بعد التاجر بقليل ولما اطمئن العطار بأن بهلولا قد ابتعد كثيرا أخذ الكيس وصار يرفعه من الأرض ثم يضعه و كان خادمه ينظر اليه في كل ذلك ، فلما نظر اليه العطار صاح بان يذهب الى عمله ثم اخذ يفتح الكيس الذي كان مشدودا وعيناه مليئتان بالدموع من شدة الفرح ..

نعم ايها الاصدقاء احدسوا ماذا حدث للعطار عندما وقع بصره على مافي الكيس >> اتوقع مات بسكتة قلبية هه <<<
__________________

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليكم 

للعلم 

ماباقي شي ويخلص الكتاب !!

>خسارة<

----------


## جنون الذكريات

* قبل ان ابدا القصة هناك اعلان ، تنبيه عاااجل 

لكل محبي قصص بهلول يعرض مسلسل اعقل المجانين الجزء الثاني

على قناة المسار والتوقيت في البحرين الساعة الواحدة تقريبًا

 المسلسل بادئ من زمان للتو انتبهت له :hypnotized*:

----------


## جنون الذكريات

*السر في اختلاف ذكاء الأبناء 

كان لهارون الرشيد زوجتان احداهما زبيدة وله منها ولد اسمه
الامين ، والاخرى امة مسترقة من ايران وله منها ولد ايضا واسمه المأمون
، وكان الأمين والمأمون معا يتعلمان في المكتب الذي كان قريبا من قصر هارون ، وكان هارون يذهب في بعض الاوقات الى المكت للتعرف على وضع الدراسة لإبنيه .

وذات يوم خرج هارون - وعلى عادته الى المكتب فرأى في طريقه بهلولا فأراد ان يستصحبه معه الى المكتب ، وافق بهلول على ذلك وتوجها معا الى المكتب .

ولما دخلا المكتب وجدا المعلم وحده ، فساله هارون وقال : اين ولدَي؟

فأجابه المعلم : لقد استأذنا مني وذهبا معًا .

ساله هارون عن وضع دراستهما فقال المعلم : اما الامين ولد زبيدة سيدة نساء بغداد فضعيف الاستعداد جدا ، واما المامون ابن الامة فهو ذكي وفطن جدا .

حاول هارون ان يخفي اثار تالمه من هذا الخبر فسال المعلم وقال : هل يمكنك ان تثبت لنا صحة ذلك ؟

قال المعلم : نعم ، لو سمح لنا أمير المؤمنين اخبرناهما ، حرك هارون راسه ثم قام ومعه بهلول فجلسا في زاوية من غرفة الدرس ، واسند هارون راسه للجدار والى جانبه بهلول جالس .

وضع المعلم تحت مجلس المامون ورقة وتحت مجلسة الامين قطعة من الآجر وبعد دقائق دخل الامين والمامون فلما رايا ابوهما قبلا الارض احتراما لابيهما وظلا واقفين، ثم اجاز لهما ابوهما الجلوس في مجلسيهما فجلسا .

فلما استقر بهما المجلس أخذ المأمون ينظر إلى سقف الغرفة وما يحيط به وكأنه متعجب من شيء ، فساله المعلم وقال : (( ما بك يا ولدي ؟))

قال: اشعر اني من حين ذهبت ورجعت ان الارضقد ارتفعت مقدار حجم ورقة، او ان السقف قد نقص بهذا المقدار)).

التفت المعلم الى الامين وقال : هل تشعر انت بذلك ؟
قال الامين : كلا لا اشعر بذلك.

تبسم المعلم في وجهيهما واذن لهما بالخروج ليستريحا قليلا ، ثم قال لهارون : (( الحمد لله الذي اثبت صحة كلامي )).

غرق هارون في التفكير ليجد حلا منطقيا لهذا الاختلاف بين الأخوين فلم يجد لذلك ما يقنعه ، فقال للمعلم: (( هل تعلم انت سر الاختلاف في ذكائهما ؟))

أجهد المعلم نفسه في العثور على سر الاختلاف فلم يعثر على شيء يقنع هارون.

قال بهلول - بعد سكوت طويل كان فيه شاهدا لجميع ما حدث - : لو آمنني الأمير أخبرته بسر ذلك )).

قال هارون : (( انت في امان ، قل ما تعلم )

قال بهلول : (( ان ذكاء وفطنة هؤلاء يرجع الى امرين :

الأول : حب الابوين - الاب والام - لبعضهما .
الثاني: اختلاف قومية ونوع دم كل من الرجل والمراة ، فان كان الابوان من قوم ودم واحد يكون اولادهما في الغالب فاقدين للعقل الكامل والفطنة
الشديدة، وحيث ان الأمير لا يشترك مع أم المأمون في قوميتها ولا دمها كان اولادك منها ذوي فطنة وعقل ، وأما أولادك من زبيدة فالسر في كونهم ما ترى هو اشتراكك معها في قوميتها ودمها )).

قال هارون لبهلول : (( وهل تستطيع أن تثبت صحة مدعاك ؟))

قال بهلول : ((  ألا ترى قوة وذكاء البغل ، فان السبب في ذلك هو تركبه من نوعين مختلفين من الحيوانات هما الحمار والفرس )).

أصاب هارون الرشيد ما يشبه الأثكل وخجل جدا امام المعلم ، فان احدا غير بهلول لا يتمكن ان يقرب ذلك بمثل هذا المثال يوجه ضربة مباشرة
لشخصيته واهانته ، لكن ماذا يفعل بهلول وهارون هو الذي طلب منه ذلك ؟

فلما علم بهلول ان كلامه اثر في الأمير جاء بمثال آخر فقال : 

(( الم ير الأمير كيف يخرج ثمر الشجر - الذي يكون من فسيلين مختلفين - لذيذا ومرغوبا ؟؟ ))

وبذلك شعر الخليفة بضعفه وعجزه >> اخيرا حس بروحه <<
امام ما استدل به بهلول فرجح الانصراف على البقاء، واستاذن ، قم قال : (( لا بد من الذهاب فان عندنا عمل كثير )).

وبعد ذهاب هارون قام بهلول وانصرف هو الآخر ايضا ، وبقي المعلم وابني هارون.

ومنذ ذلك اليوم علم المعلم بان بهلول رجل عالم ...*
__________________

----------


## جنون الذكريات

بهلول والعارف 

كان الجنيد البغدادي يعد من اشهر عرفاء بغداد، وكان معروفا بالعلم والفضل، فجرى ذات يوم حديث
عن بهلول وافعاله الغريبة على لسان تلامذة الجنيد بمحضر استاذهم ، فسالهم الجنيد وقال :
(( من بهلول هذا ؟ ))
أجابه بعضهم قائلا: رجل مجنون ، ليس له مكان معروف .

قال الجنيد - وهو يرغب في رؤية بهلول لما سمع من عجائبه - : (( أحضروا لي بهلولا فان لي معه حديث ))
طلبه تلامذة الجنيد في كل مكان حتى عثروا عليه أخيرا خارج المدينة ، فقالو له " ان شيخنا يطلبك "
فقال بهلول : ان كان لشيخكم معي حاجة فليات هو الي .
فلما سمع الجنيد من تلامذته قول بهلول ، قال : ان الحق معه . فذهب اليه بنفسه .
ذهب الجنيد ومن معه الى بهلول فرآه في وسط الصحراء واضعا راسه على حجر وهو يتفكر في ما حوله .

سلّم الجنيد ومن معه على بهلول فرد عليهم السلام ونهض فجلس الى جانب الجنيد؟، ولما استقر بهم المجلس .

سأله بهلول : من انت ؟
قال : انا جنيد البغدادي.
قال: وما عملك ؟
اشار الجنيد بيده الى من معه وقال : عملي تربي وهداية البشر .
تبسم بهلول وقال : ان كنت كذلك فهل تعرف آداب أكل الطعام ؟
قال الجنيد بكل ثقة : نعم ، ثم استانف كلامه وقال : ابدأ بذكر اسم الله تعالى ، آكل من أمامي ، التقم الطعام قليلا قليلا ، اضع الطعام على يسار فمي ثم امضغه بهدوء ، لاانظر الى طعام الاخرين ، احمد الله بعد كل لقمة من الطعام واغسل يدي قبل الطعام وبعده ..
نهض بهلول من الأرض وقال : كيف تهدي الناس يا شيخ وأنت لا تعلم آداب طعامك بعد ؟

فوجئ الجنيد بكلام بهلول ، فقال له اتباعه : يا شيخ ان هذا الرجل مجنون .

لم يصدق الجنيد ذلك وقال : لا اعتقد انه مجنون ، وحتى لو كان كذلك فانه لابد من الاستماع لما يقول .
فلما ذهب بهلول صاح به الجنيد : (( إن لي معك حاجة ))
قال بهلول : (( ان كنت لا تعلم آداب الطعام فهل تعرف آداب الكلام ؟))
قال : نعم اعرف ذلك ؟
قال الجنيد : لا أتكلم إلا بمقدار ، ولا أقول قولا شططا فان حدثت الناس حدثتهم على قدر عقولهم ، أدعو إلى الله ورسوله ..
ذهب بهلول واستمر في طريقه ، فناداه من كان مع الجنيدة ثالثة : بان : انتظر ليتم جنيد حديثه، التفت بهلول الى جنيد وقال : ظهر لي انك لا تعلم آداب الطعام ولا آداب الكلام ، فما تريد مني ؟ 
لم يكن يتوقع تلامذة الجنيد ذلك من بهلول ، فقالو للجنيد : أرأيت يا شيخ بأن هذا الرجل مجنون ، فما تنتظر من مجنون أكثر من ذلك ؟
انتهرهم الجنيد وقال : ان كان مجنونا فعلينا أن نستمع لما يقول .
تبع الجنيد بهلولا ، لكن بهلولا حاول الابتعاد عنه كثيرا فناداه الجنيد : ان لي معك حاجة .
قال بهلول : (( ما حاجة من لا يعرف آداب طعامه ولا آداب كلامه معي ؟ ))

فقال الجنيد : اعلم شيئا كثيرا ..
قال بهلول : اخبرني هل تعرف آداب النوم ؟
قال: نعم
فقال بهلول : كيف تنام 
أطرق الجنيد براسه الى الارض ، وقال : ان اتممت صلاتي المغرب والعشاء ومن ثم الدعاء لبست ثوب النوم ، و...... )) و هكذا اخذ الجنيد
يعد لبهلول ما تعلمه من آداب النوم .
لكن ذلك ايضا لم يرض بهلول فقال : اذن لا تعرف اداب النوم ايضا . ثن اخذ في طريقه
حاول بعض تلامذة الجنيد أن يؤدب بهلولا ويوجعه ضربا لكن الجنيد كان عاقلا، فانه ذهب خلف بهلول واخذ يترجى منه ويقول : أنا جنيد البغدادي لا اعلم شيئا علمني ما تعلم لما فيه رضا الله .
وقف بهلول وتبسم قليلا ، ثم قال : كنت تدعي العلم فابتعدت عنك ، ولما اقررت بجهلك فها أنا أعلمك .

جلس بهلول على حجر ودعا جنيد أن يجلس على حجر آخر الى جانبه ، ثم قال : اما ما ذكرت من آداب الطعم فكله فرع واما الاصل في ذلك : فأن يكون طعامك حلال ، فان لقمة الحرام لا ينفع معها مئات ما ذكرت من الآداب ، وهي التي تسود القلب .
فرح الجنيد بذلك كثيرا وقال : جزاك الله عني خيرا ..
وبعد هنيئة قال : واما اداب الكلام : فانه لا بد من طهارة قلبك وصفاء نيتك وان يكون في كلامك طلب رضا الله لا من سواه ، وان تتجنب لغو الحديث فانه يجر اليك يوم القيامة الويلات والثبور و لاينفع معه شيء مما ذكرت من الاداب . 
نهض الجنيد من الحجر وجثا على ركبتيه امام بهلول كأنه تلميذ بين يديه ، وقال : ان ما علمتني به لم اكن اسمعه من احد قبلك . ثم وضع يديه على صدره وقال : ايها العزيز اخبرني ما اداب النوم .
قال بهلول : ما كنت تعلمه في ذلك فرع واما الاصل فيه فهو ان تفرغ قلبك من حب الدنيا والحسد والبغض والعداء للمسلمين وان تلهج بذكر الله حتى تنام عيناك .

ثم نهض بهلول من الارض فانحنى الجنيد على يديه ليقبلهما وقال له : علمتني الحث ، ارجو ان يجزيك الله عني خيرا يوم الجزاء..

وهذه هي قصة بهلول والعارف .....

----------


## جنون الذكريات

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




مع هذه القصة ستعرف ان لا مستحيل مع بهلول

 البغل الذي يقرا 

كان الوالي يؤتى بكل شيء جديد يدخل المدينة ، وذات يوم جاء رجل ببغل يسوقه الى دار
الحكومة في مدينة الكوفة ليقدمه هدية للوالي، وكان ذلك اليوم عيدًا قد اجتمع فيه أكابر
الكوفة لهينئون الوالي ، فلما دخل الرجل مع البغل لفت انظار الحاضرين ذلك فأخذوا يضحكون منه
ويسخرون من البغل، وكان كا منهم يتكلم بشيء لكي يضحك الحاضرين ، حتى ضاق والي الكوفة
- الذي كان يتظاهر بالسروور - بذلك لما يسمعه من بعض الحاضرين حيث كان يتكلم كناية ويقصد
به الوالي، لكن الوالي كان لكل ذلك بالمرصاد ، حيث كان يترقب الفرصة المناسبة ليفرغ غضبه فيها .

قال أحد الحاضرين - وهو يسخر من البغل - مخاطبا الوالي:
إذا يسمح لي الوالي ان اعلم هذا البغل القراءة .

وعندما سمع الوالي ذلك أفرغ جم غضبه على المتكلم وصاح به : ثكلتك أمك ، أتعلم ما تقول
، لابد لك من إثبات ذلك .

هيمن على المجلس سكوت عجيب، فان الحاضرين علمو بانه لا مجال للمزاح والضحك بعد غضب الوالي  وقد استولة الرعب ايضا على المتكلم الذي ادعى انه يستطيع أن يعلم البغل القراءة .

القى الوالي الرعب في قلوب الحاضرين وهو فرح بذلك ، ولما رأى أن صوته وإرجافه أثر أثره بالحاضرين ، قال لهذا الرجل : ان استطعت تعليم هذا البغل القراءة كان لك عندي أجرا حسنا، وان لم تستطع ذلك سوف نامر بقتلك ..

 ندم الرجل على كلامه كثيرا حيث صار اسير ذلك ، لكنه أ راد امتصاص نقمة الوالي ، وكسر
طوق السكوت الذي استولى على المجلس فقال : اعطني يا حضرة الوالي وقتا لذلك .
مسح الوالي شاربه وقال :كم يكفيك من الوقت ؟
قال الرجل - وهو لا يدر ي ما يقول - : 10 ايام .
اخذ الرجل البغل- بعد موافقة الوالي على ذلك - الى بيته
وهو لا يعلم ما ينتظره من مصير اسود .

نعم أيها الاصدقاء ، ذهب الرجل المسكين الى بيته وعنان االبغل بيده ، فلما دخل على زوجته – التي كانت تنتظره وهدايا الوالي معه – قصّ عليها خبر البغل فارتفع صياحها، واخذت تضرب راس زوجها بكل شي قريب منها > مسكين 
، ثم طردته من البيت !
خرج الرجل المسكين من البيت طريدا لا يدري ماذا يفعل، فاخذ يجول في ازقة الكوفة ومعه البغل وهو يكرر في نفسه ويقول :
(( كل ما نزل بي أنا السبب فيه، فماذا أفعل؟ فكم انا من مسكين ))
مر هذا الرجل ببهلول وكان جالسا على دكة المسجد فرآه بهلول وهو يمشي ويبكي و يتكلم مع نفسه، سأله بهلول عن ذلك وقال : ما بك؟
اخذ الرجل يقص خبره مع الوالي وزوجته على بهلول وأشار بيده الى البغل الذي
كان واقفًا قريبًا من المسجد .
قال له بهلول : لا تغتم لذلك ، فإني أعلمك طريقة تتخلص بها من ورطتك.
كان الرجل المسكين مستعدًا لقبول كل اقتراح، فقال: وماذا أفعل ؟
قال بهلول: اسمع جيدًا ماذا أقول لك ، اترك البغل اليوم جائعا ولا تعطه طعامًا
ومن الغد إبدأ معه إلى 10 أيام بأن ضع له حبات من الشعير بين صفحات كتاب
ثم اعرض الكتاب عليه وتصفح أنت له ورق الكتاب فيلتقط البغل حبات الشعير بطرف لسانه لانه جائع ، فان كررت ذلك معه إلى عشرة أيام سوف يتعلم
البغل على الاكل من الكتاب وتصفح اوراقه ، وفي اليوم العاشر إذا أردت أن تذهب الى الوالي اترك البغل جائعًا.

كان يعتقد الرجل ان طريق خلاصه من هذه الورطة هو الاخذ بكلام بهلول 
فلما انصرف وودع بهلول ذهب متوجها الى بيته عسى ولعله يتمكن من اقناع زوجته بما اقترحه بهلول والبقاء في البيت 10 ايام.
فلما راته زوجته بدات بالصياح والعويل من جديد، فلما ذكر لها ما سمعه من بهلول
هدأت ثم طلب من زوجته ان تعطيه رخصة البقاء 10 ايام في البيت، فلما سمحت له بذلك اخذ البغل الى موضع من البيت ثم بدأ معه بما اقترحه عليه بهلول، وهكذا استمر معه الى تسعة ايام يعلمه كيف يأخذ حبات الشعير من بين صفحات الكتاب .

وفي صباح اليوم العاشر كان فرحًا جدًا ، أخذ معه البغل وذهب الى الوالي، فلما
دخل عليه كان الوالي وجماعة من حاشيته في انتظار الرجل – صاحب البغل – ليرو ماذا سيكون مصيره ؟
فسحوا له المجال فدخل ومعه البغل، وكان البغل قد أوقف أذناه من شدة الجوع، فوقف الرجل ومعه البغل امام الحاضرين ، وعرض عليه الكتاب الذي كان يعرضه عليه ، بدأ البغل يتصفح الكتاب على عادته على أمل أن يجد شيئا من الشعير، لكنه لم يجد شيئا من الشعير وكان كلما تصفح من ورق الكتاب أكثر كلما اشتد جوعه أكثر حتى يئس من الشعير.
ظل البغل جائعا ، لكن كيف يمكنه ان يفهم صاحبه بانه جائع لم يكن ليده سبيل سوى النهيق، وكان الحاضرون يتصورون بأن البغل يقرأ – لكن بلغته –
فأخذو يصفقوون له وللرجل المسكين الذي علمه.
ولما هدأت الصيحة وسكن المجلس ، أمر الوالي بالبغل وإكرامه بشيء من الطعام ، ثم التفت الوالي الى الرجل وقال : حسنا أخبرنا كيف استطعت تعليم هذا البغل القراءة ؟
ضحك الرجل قليلا ثم قال : يقولون ان النجاة في الصدق وأنا أريد ان أخبرك بالحقيقة كما هي لكني أريد منك الأمان .
قال الوالي : أنت آمن .
أخذ الرجل يقص عليه لقاءه ببهلول وان نجا من الورطة بفضل ما علمه بهلول.
وهب الوالي بعد ذلك الى الرجل شيئا جميلا ، ثم التفت الى الحاضرين وقال لهم : ليت أن لكل واحد منا مثقال ذرة من عقل بهلول المجنون ..

وهنا انتهت حكاية البغل الذي يقرأ..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

صوت النقود ولونها

دخل رجل فقير مدينة بغداد واخذ يتجول في أسواقها ، وكانت بغداد يومئذ 
عاصمة أكبر دولة على البسيطة ، وكان فيها سوقًا عظيمًا يجد الناس فيه كل ما يريد، حتى كان دكاكين شعبة من السوق الكبير مختصة ببيع الأطعمة بأنواعها، بحيث كان بعض كسبة السوق يأتون كل يوم ليتناولون 
الطعام في هذه الشعبة من السوق .

ذهب الرجل الفقير الى هذه الشعبة من السوق فشاهد فيها أنواع الأطعمة
فازدادت شهيته ولم يتمكن من مقاومة نفسه مقابل رائحة الطعام الشهي ، ومن القدر أنه كان لرجل دكانا في السوق وكان قد عرض طعامه خارج دكانه و البخار يتصاعد من أعلى الطعام ، فيأتي بعض الزبائن فيشترون منه ، وكان صاحب الطعام يأتي بين الحين والآخر يبيع طعامه ثم يدخل الدكان .
فلما رأى الفقير ذلك وهو لم يملك شيئا من النقود فكر مع نفسه فاخرج قطعا من الخبز اليابس الذي كان معه ثم وضعه على البخار المتصاعد 
من الطعام ليترطب ويأخذ رائحة الطعام، فلما رأى صاحب الطعام – وكان طماعًا جشعًا_ ذلك خرج من الدكان وجاء إلى الرجل الفقير
مسرعًا وطالبه بثمن الطعام ، قال الرجل الفقير (( و هل جننت ؟ ثمن ماذا أعطيك.. فهل أعطيتني طعامًا ؟))
قال صاحب الدكان : هل تعترف أنك أكلت الخبز اليابس الذي وضعته على بخار طعامي ثم أكلته ؟ 
قال الرجل الفقير : نعم ، أكلت خبزي مع بخار طعامك المتصاعد الى السماء.
قال صاحب الدكان : إني أكتفي منك بأخذ ثمن البخار فقط !
وهكذا ارتفع صوتهما واشتد الشجار بينهما ، ومن حسن حظ الفقير
أن مر بهلول واستمع الى النزاع بينهما ، فقال بهلول لصاحب الدكان : أتعترف انه لم ياكل طعامك بل انتف ببخاره ؟
قال: نعم، وأنا لم أدع أكثر من ذلك 
قال بهلول : حسنا اسمع .. ثم اخرج من جيبه نقودًا وألقاها في الأرض ثم أخذها وألقاها وهو يقول لصاحب الدكان: خذ ثمن طعامك..
فلما انتهى بهلول من ذلك ، قال له صاحب الدكان وهو متألم : ما هذا الذي فعلته ؟
قال بهلول : دفعت اليك ثمن طعامك .
قال صاحب الدكان: كنت أعتقد أنك تحكم بالحق أي شيء أعطتيني؟
قال بهلول: لقد حكمت بالحق، فإن الذي يبيع بخار طعامه ورائحته 
لابد أن يكون ثمنه صوت النقود.
لم يتمكن صاحب الدكان أن يتكلم بشيء ورجع إلى محل عمله ، ثم أعطى
بهلول ما كان عنده من النقود الى الرجل الفقير ليشتري بها طعامًا ثم انصرف ..
__________________

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اللغز الهاروني

كان هارون الرشيد قد أجاز الدخول لبهلول عليه كل حين ومتى شاء، وذات يوم كان 
هارون مجتمعا بعدد من كبار رجال دولته والمقربين منه ، فدخل عليهم بهلول القصر بلا اذن احد، وجلس الى جانب هارون .

كان سلوك بهلول في ذلك اليوم مؤذيا لهارون ، لكنه ما دام قد أذن له بالدخول متى شاء لم يتمكن من إخراجه من القصر.
كان بهلول في ذلك المجلس يقلد فعل هارون حيث كان واضعًا إحدى رجليه على الأخرى فوضع بهلول إحدى رجليه على الأخرى أيضا مقلدا هارون في ذلك . ضحك الحاضرون في المجلس من فعل بهلول الذي كان يؤذي هارون لحظة بعد أخرى ، وفجأة خطر بذهن هارون فكرة يمكنه من خلالها تأديب بهلول، قال هارون : لا بد من الجواب عن هذا اللغز ما دمت جالسًا إلى جانبي.
قال بهلول: إذا لم ترد التخلص من الجائزة كما فعلت ذلك مرارًا أجبتك عن اللغز.
أراد هارون أن ينتهر بهلول وأنه متى تخلف عن وعده، لكنه سرعان ما تذكر 
أن بهلولا صادق فيما يقول لأنه – أي هارون- أخلف وعده لمرات عديدة معه، لذا حاول التعامل مع بهلول بهدوء وقال : إن أجبت عن هذا اللغز أمرنا لك بألف سكة ذهبية ، و أما إن لم تجب عنه فسوف نأمر بحلق لحيتك ثم نضعك على حمار ويدار بك في أزقة المدينة .
قال بهلول : لا حاجة لي بالذهب، لكني مستعد للجواب عن اللغز بشرط واحد.
قال هارون بعد هنيئة : لنرى ما هو شرطك ؟
قال بهلول : إن أجبتك عن اللغز أريد منك أن تأمر الذباب بعدم التعرض لي وإيذائي.
لما أدرك هارون أن بهلولا بشرطه هذا يريد إثبات عجز هارون وضعفه، ضحك قليلا ثم قال: لا يمكن العمل بشرطك لان الذباب ليس بأمري.
حرك بهلول رأسه مؤيدًا كلام هارون ثم قال : لاينبغي لي أن أتوقع من شخص ضعيف وعاجز أمام الذباب شيئا ، لا بد من البحث عن أحد يتمكن أن يأمر الذباب بذلك.
حسّن الحاضرون فعل بهلول في قلوبهم دون ألسنتهم لان كلامه ينمّ عن عقله وحسن تدبيره.

ولما علم بهلول أن كلامه أثر في هارون – الذي صار لونه يتغير لحظة بعد أخرى من شدة الضربات التي صار يواجهها من بهلول - 
قال: أنا مستعد الآن أن أجيبك عن اللغز دون أي شرط..

ولما أحس هارون بأنه خاسر في هذا الجدال لم يكن يحب أن يطيل الكلام أكثر من ذلك مع بهلول، فقال : ما هي الشجرة التي لها من العمر سنة واحدة ولها من الفروع والأغصان إثنا عشر، وعلى كل غصن منها ثلاثين ورقة، في وجه من وجوه كل ورقة ظلام وفي الوجه الآخر ضياء ونور ؟

أجابه بهلول بدون أي تأمل : أما الشجرة فهي السنة ، وأما أغصانها فهي الأشهر، وأما ما كان في وجه أحد أوراقها الظلام فهو الليل والآخر فهو النهار.

لما سمع هارون بذلك لم يكن له بدّ من القبول فإذا به رفع صوته وقال : أحسنت ، أحسنت..
وهكذا الحاضرون قالوا مثل قول هارون ثم خرج بهلول من القصر وهو لم يعتن بهذا التهريج ولم يبال بأحد من الحاضرين ..
__________________

----------


## جنون الذكريات

* الذئب والعلف والخروف 

كان سوق طرح الالغاز حارًا جدًا فقد كان يجلس اعضاء دولة هارون _الذي كان اكثرهم من اقاربه – يتبادلون بينهم طرح الالغاز بدلا عن حل مشاكل المجتمع ويحصلون على الجواب فيما بينهم .
وذات يوم كان هارون في زورقه المصنوع على شكل الوزة وقد أخذ الغرور منه مأخذه ، فأمر بإحضار بهلول، ونزل بعض الخدم الى الماء في زورق صغير ليأتو ببهلول وعندما احضروا بهلولا بين يدي هارون ، سأله هارون قائلا : 
(( هل تستطيع ان تجيب عن هذا اللغز ؟ ))
قال بهلول : لو استطعت اجبتك. 
ضحك هارون بصوت عالٍ، وقال : ان اجبت عن هذا اللغز اعطيناك مئة دينار ذهبي، وان عجزت عن ذلك امرنا بالقائك في ماء دجلة الهائج !!
لم يفقد بهلول سكينته ووقاره المعتادين ، وقال : لاحاجة لي بذهبك ، لكن اشترط
عليك أني إن أجبتك عن هذا اللغز كان عليك اطلاق سراح مئة من السجناء ممن احب ، وان لم أجبك فانا مستعد للاغراق في نهر دجلة .
كان يعتقد هارون ان بهلولا عاجز عن الجواب ، لانه سال ذلك من كثيرين فلم يسمع منهم جوابًا سوى السكوت، لذا وافق على شرط بهلول بدون أي قلق
ثم قال هارون : لو كان عندنا خروف وذئب وعلف، وأردنا نقلها واحدةً واحدةً من هذه الجهة من الماء إلى الجهة المقابلة كيف نصنع ، بحيث لا يأكل الذئب الخروف
ولا الخروف يأكل العلف ؟ 
قال بهلول: جواب ذلك عندي !!
تصوّر هارون بادئ الامر ان بهلولا يتكلم اعتباطًا، فقطع كلام بهلول وقال:قل ، قل بسرعة ماذا نصنع ؟!؟
قال بهلول : ننقل الخروف الى تلك الجهة اولا ثم ننقل العلف ونرجع الخروف الى مكانه الأول ثم ننقل الذئب إلى تلك الجهة ثم الخروف ..

قفز هارون من مكانه وجلس على ركبتيه وصاح : احسنت،،احسنت . انتظر بهلول هارون حتى هدأ ثم قال له : الآن أوف لي بوعدك.

قال هارون : اكتب اسماء الذي تريد اطلاق سراحهم. فلما كتبهم ، عرف هارون أنهم من شيعة موسى بن جعفر (ع) فكيف يمكنه الموافقة على اطلاق سراح اعدائه الذين كانو يجاهدون بأنفسهم، فإن اطل سراحهم ماذا يمكن أن يخلقو له من المشاكل ...؟!
أخلف هارون وعلى عادته ما وعد به بهلول . وقال: كلا، كلا ،لا يمكن ذلك أبدًا.
قال بهلول : إنك وعدتني بذلك .
قبّط هارون وجهه وقال بلهجة فيها غضب : إن أصررت على ذلك اكثر القيت بك معهم في السجن .
لم يرتض بهلول ان يرجع خالي اليدين إلى الساحل، فقد تمكن بعد اصرارٍ شديد من اقناع هارون باطلاق سراح عشرة من الشيعة الذين كانو في أسر هارون .*
__________________

----------


## جنون الذكريات

اردوا

----------


## جنون الذكريات

عدنا من جديــــــــــد 


بهلول مع النــــــــــــاس 


وقف بهلول يومًا في ساحة بغداد فاجتمع حوله خلق كثير ثم صعد على مرتفع هناك 

وقال : ايها الناس، هل تعلمون ما الذي اريد ان اكلمكم به ؟!؟

أجابوه جميعًا بصوت واحد : كلا، لا نعلم ذلك 

قال بهلول: ماذا أقول لكم وانتم لاتعلمون ؟ ثم نزل وانصرف .

وفي اليوم التالي ذهب لنفس المكان الاول وصعد على المرتفع فاجتمع حوله الناس فقال : ايها الناس، هل تعلمون ما الذي اريد ان اقول لكم ؟!

اراد الحاضرون ان لا يجيبوه جواب اليوم الاول فقالو : نعم ، نعلم ماذا تريد ان تقول ..

فقال لهم : ان كنتم تعلمون ذلك ، فما الحاجة إلى قولي ، و ماذا اقول لكم ؟

ثم نزل و انصرف

و في اليوم الثالث اجتمع حوله الناس وصعد فيهم، ثم قال : هل تعلمون اليوم ماذا اريد ان اقول لكم ؟!

انقسم الحاضرون - بعد مشورة بينهم- الى فريقين ، فريق قال : نعلم ماذا تريد ان تقول وفريق 

آخر قال لا نعلم . 

قال بهلول : حسنا ، فليخبر الذين يعلمون ماذا اريد ان أقول للذين لا يعلمون .

ثم نزل و شق طريقه منصرفًا ..


تحياتي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

المسلم واليهودي
كان تاجر مسلم في بغداد معروف بالفضل والصدق بين الناس
وكان هذا التاجر يصافر الى البلاد القريبة والبعيدة فيشتري المتاع والمواد الغذائية التي يحتاجها الناس ويبيعها بثمن قليل يربح فيه شيئا يسيرًا .
ومن القدر الإلهي كان في بغداد تاجر آخر يهودي وكان هذا التاجر على خلاف التاجر المسلم تمامًا . فقد كان قسي القلب يبيع متاعه
باعلى القيم فيربح على ذلك ربحًا كثيـــــرًا .
كان للتاجر اليهودي شغل آخر وهو التصريف للنقد والاقراض .
بحيث كان يرفع حاجة تجار بغداد اذا كانت لاحدهم حاجة الى المال
فيعطي القروض لكن بالاخضاع الى شروط صعبة جدا .
وذات يوم احتاج التاجر المسلم _ كما هو فعل الدنيا باهلها فانها تدور بهم دوران التفاحة في الهواء التي تدور مئة دورة حول نفسها حتى تسقط الى الارض _ الى التاجر اليهودي ليستقرض منه مقدار من المال فان ذلك وان كان امرا صعبا جدا ، لكن لا حيلة للتاجر المسلم سوى ذلك .
وعندما راى التاجر اليهودي رقيبه التاجر المسلم وهو جالس على بساط الاستكانة والحاجة فكر مع نفسه فوجد في ذلك الفرصة المناسبة للانتقام من التاجر المسلم ، لأنه السبب في قلة بيع التاجر اليهودي ، فان الناس يشترون ممن يبيع بسعر أقل عادة ، لذا التفت إلى المسلم وقال له : عليك ان
تضع عندي وثيقة معتبرة أو أن تقبل ما اشترط عليك إن لم تستطع اداء دينك مع ربحه في الوقت المعين .
سأله التاجر المسلم فقال : وما هو شرطك ؟
قال اليهودي: شرطي هو انك ان لم تستطع استرداد القرض مع ربحه وفائدته مع الوقت المعين ان اقطع من بدنك قطعة من اللحم !!!
لم يكن شرط اليهودي شرطًا متعارفا ومنطقيا، لكن ما الحيلة ؟ فانه قل من يوجد شخص يوافق على مثل هذا الشرط ، لكن وضع التاجر المسلم لم يكن طبيعيًا يجعله يرفض الشرط المذكور .
أخذ التاجر المسلم المال من اليهودي على أمل التمكن من تسديده في وقته، ولعل هذا هو الذي دعا التاجر المسلم أن يوافق على الشرط من دون أن يفكر في عاقبة أمره. وهكذا استطاع التاجر المسلم فك ديونه بمال اليهودي
لكنه سرعان ما انقضت الليالي والأيام والأشهر حتى حان وقت تسديد دين اليهودي، فانه مضافًا إلى أصل الدين عليه أن يعطي اليهودي ربح هذا المال، ولكن كيف...! 
لقد حاول التاجر المسل جاهدًا تسديد قرض اليهودي لكنه لم يتمكن من ذلك في الوقت المعين، وأخيرًا جاء التاجر اليهودي يطالب بماله ، فلما رآه التاجر المسلم رفع رأسه إلى السماء وقال(( الهي اغثني ))
قال التاجر اليهودي: وهل فعلت أمرًا قبيحا ؟ انما جئت لآخذ مالي ..
حاول التاجر المسلم ان يمدد اجل الدين لكنه فشل في ذلك ، لأن التاجر اليهودي لا مروءة له بالاضافة الى انه في مقام الانتقام من رقيبه التاجر المسلم . لم يعتن اليهودي بكلام المسلم وذهب مباشرة الى القاضي وقدم له الدعوى وبعد حين ارسل القاضي خلف التاجر المسلم يستدعيه ، فلما حضر عند القاضي ، ساله القاضي فقال: هل اقترضت من اليهودي ام لا ؟
قال المسلم : نعم لانه لا يتمكن من الانكاروالكذب ثم أخذ يقص على القاضي خبره مع اليهودي بلا زيادة او نقصان ..

فكر القاضي في الامر قليلا ثم قال : عليك أن تستعد لكي يقطع اليهودي من بدنك اللحم .

تغير حال التاجر المسلم عندما سمع من القاضي ذلك . لانه يعلم ان اليهودي سوف يقطع اللحم من موضع حساس قد يؤدي الى هلاكه ،ذلك ان اليهودي رجل خبيث .
أصدر القاضي حكمه بذلك، فانتشر خبر التاجر المسلم في مدينة بغداد بسرعة، فكان كل من يسمع بذلك يلعن الرجل اليهودي لعلم الجميع بقساوة قلبه وجشعه .
حاول بعض الخيرين حل النزاع بشكل سلمي فتوسطو وذهبو الى التاجر اليهودي ليعطي الى التاجر المسلم فرصة اكثر كي يؤدي دينه . لكن اليهودي رفض واصر على ضرورة اجراء حكم الحاكم وقطع اللحم من بدن المسلم .
وأما القاضي فقد اخذ يرجئ تنفيذ الحكم يومًا بعد آخر عسى ان قلب اليهودي ينكسر للمسلم فينصرف عن ذلك ..

وفي أحد الأيام جاء اليهودي للقاضي وطالبه بشدةٍ لاجراء الحكم الصادر، فلما رأى القاضي اصرار اليهودي لم يكن له بد من تنفيذ الحكم ، وامر التاجر المسلم التأهب لذلك ، فما كان من التاجر المسلم إلا التسليم.

اجمتع الناس ليشهدوا إجراء الحكم، وكان فيهم بهلول وهو جالس في المحكمة . أخذت فرائص التاجر المسلم ترتعش ، فرفع يديه إلى السماء وقال ( الهي اغثني فانك مغيث المساكين )
تغير لون القاضي الذي لم يرتض اجراء الحكم في قرارة نفسه ، لكنه قال للتاجر المسلم : ان كان لك كلام فقل ..
لم يقل التاجر شيئا سوى انه كان يستغيث بخالقه فانه الوحيد الذي ينقذه من هذه الورطة .
وفجأة وقف بهلول من بين الحاضرين وقال : هل يمكنني أن أكون وكيلاَ مدافعًا عن هذا التاجر المظلوم ؟
فرح القاضي بذلك لأنه يعلم أن بهلولاً يمكنه أن يحل المشاكل المستعصية 
فقال: نعم ، تستطيع ذلك .
جاء بهلول وجلس بين التاجرين اليهودي والمسلم، ثم قال: "طبقا لشهادة المحكوم – التاجر المسلم – يكون الحق لليهودي في أن يقطع من بدن المسلم قطعة من اللحم، لكنه لا بد أن يقطع من موضع بحيث لا تخرج حتى قطرة واحدة من الدم !! > شفتو كيــــف 
صارت بين الحاضرين همهمة وحديث ، وغضب التاجر اليهودي لذلك وقال : هل تعلم ما تقول ؟!؟
اشار بهلول الى الحاضرين بالسكوت ثم التفت الى اليهودي وقال : كان الشرط بينكما هو أن تقطع اللحم من بدنه ولم يكن الحديث عن الدم، أليس كذلك ؟
صاح اليهودي : وكيف اقطع من بدنه اللحم بدون ان تخرج قطرة من الدم ؟
قال بهلول : انه مضافا الى عدم خروج قطرة دم واحدة توجد مشكلة اخرى 
قال اليهودي بغضب : وما هي ؟
قال بهلول: انه لابد من القطع من بدنه بنحو لايزيد عن المقدار المقرر بينكما ولا ينقص عنه شيئا ثم قال : فان قطعت ما يزيد أو ينقص عن القدر المعين ينقص عن القدر المعين يقتص منك بقدره.
تغير لون اليهودي وارتعشت فرائصه وخابت آماله وخسرت صفقته، فأخذ ينظر الى القاضي نظر اليائس ووضع يده على رأسه .
نظر القاضي إلى بهلول وحسن ما حكم به ، ثم قال : على التاجر المسلم أن يؤدي إلى التاجر اليهودي أصل المبلغ الذي أخذه منه من دون زيادة ..
وعندما رأى التاجر اليهودي أن كفة ميزانه الراجحة صارت الى جانب التاجر المسلم فضل الخروج من المحكمة خوفًا على نفسه .

تحياتي

----------


## جنون الذكريات

...| جزاء الوالـــــــي | ...

دخل بهلول يومـــــًا إلى دار الحكومة في الكوفة ، فجلس على مسند الوالي و أخذ يقلد الوالي في أفعاله ،فلما رآه الحرس والحجاب ضحكو عليه ، ثم أدركو ان الوالي لو دخل عليهم ووجد
بهلول جالسا على مسنده سوف يبدل ضحكهم إلى بكاء ، لذا 
هرعوا إلى بهلول _ بعد ان نصحوه ان ينزل من مسند الوالي
فامنتنع _ وأخذو يضربونه حتى أنزلوه .
ذهب بهلول الى زاوية من القصر وصار يبكي 
وفي هذه الأثناء دخل الوالي فرأى أن وضع القصر غير طبيعي
سأل رئيس الحرس وقال : ما الذي حدث ؟!؟

قال رئيس الحرس بعد ان انحنى تعظيما للوالي : سيدي ، 
إن بهلولا جلس على مسند الخلافة ، فلما وعظناه بالنزول عنه امتنع ثم اضطرنا الى ضربه .
ذهب الوالي إلى بهلول فوجده يبكي قال له : عليك بالصبر ، فان الذي يعمل عملا مخالفا للقانون عليه أن يوطن نفسه لمثل ذلك .

قال بهلول : ايها الوالي إني لا أبكي على نفسي .

تعجب الوالي لذلك وقال: فما السبب في بكائك ؟

قال بهلول : إني جلست على مسندك دقائق فنزل بي من العذاب ماترى فكيف بك وقد جلست عليه سنوات !! فانه لا يعلم ما ينزل بك من العذاب إلا الله ..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

.| وهبتك ما رأيت في المنام |.

أراد رجل ان يمكر ببهلول - وكان يعرفه ويعرف صفاء نيته
وطهارة قلبه - ولعل ذلك الذي دعا هذا الرجل الى تنفيذ
مايدو من راسه من أفكار .

وذات يوم رأى هذا الرجل بهلولا فسلم عليه فرد بهلول
السلام

فقال الرجل : رأيت البارحة في المنام رؤية عجيبة .

قال بهلول : خيرا ان شاء الله وماذا رأيت ؟

قال الرجل : رايت كانك وهبتني مئة دينار من الذهب 

علم بهلول بما يدور في نفس الرجل فضحك قليلا ثم قال

( نعم الأمر على ما وصفت ، لكني لا أريد أن استرد ما وهبته اياك في المنام )


خجل الرجل وانصرف ، لكنه علم أن لبهلول عقلاً أكبر من عقله

وأكثر إدراكا ..

----------


## جنون الذكريات

.| كلب الصيد |.


كان والي الكوفة مضربا للمثل بين الناس في الخسة والبخل

لكن لم يجرأ احد أن يقول ذلك للوالي ..


وذات يوم كان الوالي مرتاح البال فأخذ يبحث عن شيء يلهى

به فصم أن يدعو بهلولا الى القصر ليقضي معه يوما سعيدًا.

هذا مضافا الى ان مثل هذا اللهو لا يكلف الوالي شيئا

لذا أمر نفرا من الحرس ليأتوه ببهلول ، فقال : اذهبو واتونا ببهلول ...

ذهب الحرس في طلب بهلول وجاءو به لقصر الخلافة ، فلما وقع

نظر الوالي علىه فتح معه حديث المزاح لكنه في كل مرة كان يسمع

جوابا صارخا من بهلول ، بحيث كان أصدقاء الوالي يضحكون في قلوبهم 

على ما صار يعاني منه الوالي من أجوبة بهلول .

أراد الوالي التخلص من بهلول بشكل من الأشكال بحيث يجعل بهول

يغادر بنفسه القصر ، فقال الوالي له : سمعت بأنك تعرف الكلاب جيدا .

قال بهلول : لعل الأمر كذلك، فهل معرفة الكلاب تقدم خدمة للوالي ؟!؟

قال الوالي : أنت تعلم بأني أحب الصيد كثيرًا لذا أريد منك أن تبحث

لي عن كلب جيد للصيد .

قال بهلول : سوف أفعل ذلك .

قال الوالي - وهو يريد من بهلول الانصراف بسرعة - : نعم تستطيع أن

تبدأ البحث عنه منذ الآن .

قال بهلول : حسنًا ،، سأذهب ثم أعود بعد أيام مع الكلب الذي أردته ..

وبعد أيام جاء بهلول ومعه كلب سمين جدًا إلى قصر الخلافة وهو يجر به ،

فلما رآه الوالي صاح به بغضب : هل جننت ؟!

أجابه بهلول بسكينة : ولماذا أجن ؟!

اشار الوالي بيده الى الكلب وقال : هل تعرف صفات كلب الصيد ؟

قال : نعم أعرف ذلك ..

صاح به الوالي وقال : فما هي صفاته ؟

قال بهلول: لابد أن يكون كلب الصيد نحيفا وخفيفا ليتمكن من افتراس صيده بسرعة ..

قال الوالي : إنما يدعو للأسف أنك تعلم ذلك ، و مع ذلك جئتنا بكلب سمين 

أجابه بهلول وقال : لا تغضب يا حضرة الوالي ، إنك مع البخل المعروف عنك بين الناس

ستجعل من هذا الكلب كلبًا للصيد في أسبوع واحد ما سيبلغ من الهزالة والضعف 

بحيث لا يقاس به كلب صيد آخر .. >> فشلوه ههه 


ولما نظر الحاكم الى من حوله وقد كانو يؤيدون كلام بهلول برؤوسهم ،، صاح بهم :

هل تعرفون عني البخل ..


اجابه الحاضرون في القصر بأجمعهممن حيث لا يشعرون :

نعم يا مولاي > وش ليه سائل

صاح بهم بغضب : ثكلتكم امهاتكم ثم انصرف عنهم كي لا ير منهم الهمز واللمز بسبب ما حدث

----------


## شاطىء الجراح

في الحقيقة أكثر القصص التي تضعينها تعجبني ونسخت بعضها إلى جوالي

تقبلي وجودي   
مشكورة على مجهودك

----------

